
Bilibili, YouTube of China, will be available on all Tesla cars from Q1 - phate004
https://cntechpost.com/2019/12/25/bilibili-youtube-of-china-will-be-available-on-all-tesla-cars-from-q1/
======
jdnenej
Nice, now we will have distracted drivers watching videos.

~~~
spectrum1234
They have to be in park. At least in the US thats how mine is.

